# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  پرستاری قوچان یا گناباد ؟

## sahard1994

کسی درباره ی پرستاری قوچان اطلاعات داره ؟

----------


## behrouz

منظور چه اطلاعاتی؟

فرستاده شده از CHM-U01ِ من با Tapatalk

----------

